# Cabela's Fish Eagle II



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

For sale a Cabela's Fish Eagle spinning rod for $40 
Musky 7 MH 12-25 
9/10 cosmetically

For those that dont know Cabela's rods were rolled by Loomis at one time and these blanks are highly regarded. 
They are light and strong! 

I am willing to ship. PM me and we can work it out.. You can go to the cabelas website the rods look exactly the same as new,... read the reviews

Thanks 
Noreaster


----------



## Cabelaroduser75 (Oct 9, 2020)

Noreaster said:


> For sale a Cabela's Fish Eagle spinning rod for $40
> Musky 7 MH 12-25
> 9/10 cosmetically
> 
> ...


What fish eagle did loomis roll..Was it the fish eagle ii cx2 blanks


----------

